

Picking Mushrooms after Cppcheck - ProgC
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0213/

======
saejox
One thing article does not mention is the false positives. Filter helps only
partially, i'm still left with hundreds of false positives. PVS-Studio
considers false-positives as natural part of the progress. A total turn-off
me. Cppcheck does very well in that regard, i only have 2 false positives with
cppcheck. Best part is they are considered bugs by cppcheck team. Also wonder
about the opposite, errors that have been caught by cppcheck but ignored by
PVS-Studio. They do exist.
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0149/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0149/)

My points are: \- Every c++ project should use cppcecheck since it has almost
no noise. \- PVS-Studio if you have a dedicated analyst in your team and able
to pony up $10k per year.

